# Welcome New Army.ca Staff



## Mike Bobbitt (2 May 2017)

All,

It is with pleasure that I introduce the new Staff roster for Army.ca (sorted by ID#, not importance):


Harris
recceguy
Infanteer
Kyle Burrows
Scott
PuckChaser
Good2Golf
milnews.ca
kratz
Loachman
Jaydub
MAJONES
Humphrey Bogart
mariomike
BeyondTheNow
Buck_HRA

You will see an even mix of familiar and new faces in the list, but the common criteria is that each has stepped forward and offered to help. You'll also note that list is about half the size of the old Staff roster, even with the new blood. I ask for your support as we move forward, there will undoubtedly be a period of adjustment as the new Staff find their way and learn how to use the tools at their disposal. I would also encourage the good ideas to continue, as I have received lots of useful feedback over the last few weeks. The introduction of new Staff doesn't mark the end of change, in fact it should free me up to look into deeper changes.

As I have asked all Staff to introduce themselves, I should also do the same.

As the username suggests, I am Mike Bobbitt, IT Security consultant by day and PRes Capt in the West Nova Scotia Regiment by night (and weekends!). I have been running Army.ca in various forms since 1993 and have been in and out of the Reserves a few time as work and family commitments ebb and flow.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 May 2017)

I'm Tony -- former Militia guy (1978-1989, infantry), daytime federal civil servant, "in the basement in my gym shorts & t-shirt" blogger, and bread baking enthusiast.

Honoured to be one of the folks helping Mike keep this as good a site as it can be.


----------



## Scott (2 May 2017)

Scott here. Former PRes now token offshore worker. Days off see me fixing up things in my home, building new things for my home, or another; putting smoke to large cuts of meat, cheating death on the ski slopes, and surfing here. 

The same as years ago when Mike made me staff, it's a great pleasure. Feel free to PM me if I can be of help.


----------



## Burrows (2 May 2017)

Hello all,

I'm Kyle - I joined Army.ca in 2004 when I was a wee cadet with aspirations of joining the CF.  That didn't pan out in quite the way I'd intended (though I am currently in the enrolment process for the CIC), but I still managed to never leave here.  Shortly after joining, I volunteered to assist with the cadet forums and joined the DS.  Somewhere down the line, I was taken on as a full DS member.

By day, I am a mild mannered Business Analyst and Project Manager for a software company.  By nights and weekends I help to manage a group of restaurants and entertainment venues in Ottawa, work with the Army Cadets as a civilian, and also do some investigations work (this is where the majority of my background is based and I like to stay current).

Glad to have returned with the DS and I look forward to helping build our community here.


----------



## GAP (2 May 2017)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> I'm Tony -- former Militia guy (1978-1989, infantry), daytime federal civil servant, "in the basement in my gym shorts & t-shirt" blogger, and bread baking enthusiast.
> 
> Honoured to be one of the folks helping Mike keep this as good a site as it can be.



With all that bread baking does that make you "inbred" ?  ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 May 2017)

GAP said:
			
		

> With all that bread baking does that make you "inbred" ?  ;D


Only at the dough stage ...


----------



## Harris (2 May 2017)

Hey All,

I've been around from the beginning.  CO West Nova Scotia Regiment by night and shitty little jobs guy for the Brigade and Div by day.  Currently deployed somewhere warm so I will be on when able.  Welcome to all, especially the new blood.  Send me a question if you have one and I'll get an answer.


----------



## IceBlue (2 May 2017)

Seeing the amount of "Bluenosers" on here so far makes me feel at home.


----------



## kratz (2 May 2017)

Hello All,

I'm Kratz. I was with the RCN for 20+ years experience. Since 2006, I've been an active member, supporter of Navy.ca, eventually becoming a mentor on the site.

It's humbling to continue assisting Mike with this terrific community. Feel free to PM me if I can be of help.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (2 May 2017)

Greetings all,

Humphrey Bogart here, I've been a member of the CAF since 2004 and am a regular force infantry officer by trade and a member of Milnet since 2008.  Feel free to PM me if you have any questions, concerns or comments.


----------



## mariomike (2 May 2017)

Hi, I'm Mike.

It's an honour and a pleasure to be a member of this community. Please PM me if I can be of assistance.


----------



## cavalryman (2 May 2017)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm Mike.



From Canmore?  [


----------



## daftandbarmy (2 May 2017)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> All,
> 
> It is with pleasure that I introduce the new Staff roster for Army.ca (sorted by ID#, not importance):
> 
> ...



Well done, Bobbitt's 16!


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (2 May 2017)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Well done, Bobbitt's 16!



I've seen this movie before:







  ;D


----------



## dapaterson (2 May 2017)

Staff are already dividing into Sharks vs Jets?

In all seriousness,  thanks to the staff, old & new, for all you do to keep this place running.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (2 May 2017)

Greetings all! I joined the site in November 2012, and it quickly became a tremendous source of help and knowledge for me. 

I immediately found that I enjoyed making myself useful where I could and helping out the Hopefuls and Recruits. I later approached Mike asking to Mentor. I was extremely grateful when he gave me the 'thumbs up' and the opportunity allowed me to gain insight into many areas. 

I'm thankful to past Staff for their guidance and info-sharing, and am looking forward to learning even more alongside the new and returning Staff members also.


----------



## Loachman (2 May 2017)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm Mike.
> 
> It's an honour and a pleasure to be a member of this community. Please PM me if I can be of assistance.



I'm guessing that my merger rate is going to drop...


----------



## da1root (2 May 2017)

Hey All,

Been a serving member since '99; wore the Navy uniform from 1999 until 2012; went Supp Res for 10 months and then rejoined and was told to wear the Army uniform.

I have been hanging out / moderating the Recruiting boards for the last 2 years; I'm HRA by Occupation and happy to be part of the team 

Cheers,
Buck


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 May 2017)

Names Dave. Like some, I've been here since the start.
Cadets starting in 63, reserves in 68, regs in 71 - 83, reserves 91 - 2013 (ret'd).
Occupational Health and Safety Inspector (ret'd).
Looking forward to the reboot.

Tanks! 
rg


----------



## jmt18325 (2 May 2017)

And here I was certain it would be me... [


----------



## Colin Parkinson (2 May 2017)

A big thank you for doing this guys


----------



## Jaydub (2 May 2017)

Good morning, all.

I've been a member here for a little over ten years.  Though I've only been an occasional poster as of late, I've lurked almost every day.  I've always been in awe of the wealth of experience and information here, as well as the sense of community.  I would like to give back to the site by working to foster a more inclusive environment for intelligent conversation. 

I have limited time as an Air Cadet, Artillery Reservist, and over fifteen years as a Regular NCIOP/SAC in the Navy.  I have a few deployments under my belt, and I'm currently on deployment right now.  When my contract ends in a few years, I would like to become a Police Officer somewhere in Ontario.

I would like to thank Mike Bobbitt, previous/current Staff and Mentors, and all of the user base for this opportunity.

Cheers,
Jaydub


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (3 May 2017)

Jaydub said:
			
		

> Good morning, all.
> 
> I've been a member here for a little over ten years.  Though I've only been an occasional poster as of late, I've lurked almost every day.  I've always been in awe of the wealth of experience and information here, as well as the sense of community.  I would like to give back to the site by working to foster a more inclusive environment for intelligent conversation.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the aspiring police officer club.  I'm presently transitioning, hopefully to the RCMP.


----------



## Jaydub (3 May 2017)

Humphrey Bogart said:
			
		

> Welcome to the aspiring police officer club.  I'm presently transitioning, hopefully to the RCMP.



I know a couple people who are in the process of transitioning to RCMP.

Ideally, I would like to join the Guelph Police Service, and perhaps rejoin my former Reserve Artillery Regiment.


----------



## Lumber (3 May 2017)

Humphrey Bogart said:
			
		

> Welcome to the aspiring police officer club.  I'm presently transitioning, hopefully to the RCMP.



Have fun in Nunavut.


----------



## GAP (3 May 2017)

Quote from: Humphrey Bogart on Yesterday at 21:05:46


> Welcome to the aspiring police officer club.  I'm presently transitioning, hopefully to the RCMP.





			
				Lumber said:
			
		

> Have fun in Nunavut.



Awh...that's not fair...there's lots of reserves up there that are looking for new meat..... ;D


----------



## Good2Golf (3 May 2017)

Good day, all!  My name is Duey, and after 31 years spent in RCAF cockpits, I'm now working at looking at others in the cockpit while I sit back, relax, and enjoy the flight. ;D

It's an honour to support Mike in helping to make/keep the Milnet.ca family of sites one of the most relevant to the Canadian Armed Forces' greater community as possible.

Cheers,
Duey (aka G2G)


----------



## DEFABI (3 May 2017)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Good day, all!  My name is Duey, and after 31 years spent in RCAF cockpits, I'm now working at looking at others in the cockpit while I sit back, relax, and enjoy the flight. ;D
> 
> It's an honour to support Mike in helping to make/keep the Milnet.ca family of sites one of the most relevant to the Canadian Armed Forces' greater community as possible.
> 
> ...



Hi Duey,
Not sure if this is the place to ask, but my "search" feature is not working. Any recommendations on how to fix it?

Thanks

Guy


----------



## Burrows (3 May 2017)

DEFABI said:
			
		

> Hi Duey,
> Not sure if this is the place to ask, but my "search" feature is not working. Any recommendations on how to fix it?
> 
> Thanks
> ...



Hey Guy,

I am not Duey, but figured I would respond anyways.

Looks like we may be having a global search issue.  I'll point Mike in the direction of the problem.


----------



## Scott (3 May 2017)

DEFABI said:
			
		

> Hi Duey,
> Not sure if this is the place to ask, but my "search" feature is not working. Any recommendations on how to fix it?
> 
> Thanks
> ...



Hi Guy,

Allow me:

I just tried a search with the site's search engine and got a "search daemon unavailable" response. 

Try opening google and typing: site:army.ca and then your search term(s) That's been a go-to for us for a while now.

Let us know how you fare out.

Cheers


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 May 2017)

Search issue was a problem on the new server... all fixed up, thanks for letting me know. 


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Good2Golf (3 May 2017)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Search issue was a problem on the new server... all fixed up, thanks for letting me know.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Mike



Yay!  The Boss scares away all the evil serch daemons!  [horrible IT joke]



Cheers,
Duey


----------



## Scott (27 Jul 2017)

A little bit of time in and Mike & I are wondering: how are we doing since the reboot of staff? I have a number of very positive PMs, but realize this covers barely a tenth of a percent of the site as a whole.

You can share here or feel free to hit me with a PM.

Thanks

Cheers


----------



## brihard (27 Jul 2017)

Scott said:
			
		

> A little bit of time in and Mike & I are wondering: how are we doing since the reboot of staff? I have a number of very positive PMs, but realize this covers barely a tenth of a percent of the site as a whole.
> 
> You can share here or feel free to hit me with a PM.
> 
> ...



You haven't kicked me out yet, so either you're doing really well or really poorly? Not sure.


----------



## Scott (27 Jul 2017)

Brihard said:
			
		

> You haven't kicked me out yet, so either you're doing really well or really poorly? Not sure.



Oh? You were definitely on the list...


----------



## Kirkhill (27 Jul 2017)

Fishing for compliments?  

If you're not getting complaints you're doing alright.   [


----------



## Scott (28 Jul 2017)

Chris Pook said:
			
		

> Fishing for compliments?
> 
> If you're not getting complaints you're doing alright.   [



Haha, not at all - history has shown us that sometimes asking gets us the feedback others might be holding on to.


----------



## GAP (28 Jul 2017)

I assumed that the new mods were getting their feet wet. Ask in 6 months once they are feeling their oats......".


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 Jul 2017)

I expected more personality clashes but that didn't seem to happen.

Been a few heated debates which were handled well without issue.

You should change "chief of staff" to "Warmaster" because that sounds cooler. Or, in honour of Wainwright, change it to "adjudicator".


----------



## Scott (28 Jul 2017)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> I expected more personality clashes but that didn't seem to happen.
> 
> Been a few heated debates which were handled well without issue.
> 
> You should change "chief of staff" to "Warmaster" because that sounds cooler. Or, in honour of Wainwright, change it to "adjudicator".



Never been to Wainwright. I'd have to change it to something to do with the Camelot, or Legends.

Legends *sniff*  :-[


----------

